# Mega Fish-Eye lens (take out a mortgage)



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

*This Massive Nikon Fisheye-Nikkor 6mm f/2.8 Lens Will Cost You $161,000*



_What you're looking at above is the $161,000 Fisheye-Nikkor 6mm f/2.8s lens, which was first introduced in 1972. It has an incredible picture angle of 220° - 40° wider than standard fisheye lenses. At 11.4-pounds, it boasts 12 glass elements and was originally developed for special scientific and industrial use where wider-than-180° picture coverage is required in surveillance work, photographing the interiors of pipes, boilers, conduits, cylinder bores and other constricted areas_​
(Details and videos at: Techeblog)


----------



## Chimpur (May 1, 2009)

Cool! Very interesting...


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

I don't think I could balance it.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

The fact that that Nikon to this day supports such legacy lenses rally perturbs Canon users, who every so often lose their investment in glass. 

Pretty fascinating for something potentially 41 yrs old and works with a modern dSLR.

Thanks for posting that, CM.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

kps said:


> The fact that that Nikon to this day supports such legacy lenses rally perturbs Canon users, who every so often lose their investment in glass.
> 
> Pretty fascinating for something potentially 41 yrs old and works with a modern dSLR.
> 
> Thanks for posting that, CM.


You can still buy some of those classic Nikkor lenses new, for example:

Nikon Nikkor 35mm f/1.4 AIS Manual Focus Lens 1429 B&H Photo

and Nikon Telephoto Micro-Nikkor 105mm f/2.8 AIS Manual Focus 1455 among others

(But I'm not sure whether these AIS lenses are in production, or NOS.)

However, with its digital SLRs Nikon drew an arbitrary line between consumer and pro/semi-pro, limiting support for its old manual lenses to higher-end prosumer and pro bodies. And that's why Nikon lost my business when I was shopping for my first interchangeable-lens digital system four years ago. My old Nikkors were and are more useful on a $300 Panasonic than on anything I can afford in a Nikon.

Obviously this is all irrelevant to the beautiful fisheye in the OP -- it would be crazy and/or stupid to mount that on a DX body.


----------

